# March Challenge#1: Just in Time for the Oscars! Re-Create Your Favorite Celeb Looks!



## midnightlouise (Mar 1, 2006)

With the Oscars just around the corner, I thought this was the perfect time for us to try our hands at re-creating some of our favorite celeb looks!  Got a great Gwen Stefani look? Got a sexy Jennifer Lopez or Beyonce look?  Or a classy Gwyneth Paltrow look?  I want to see them!  So c'mon ladies & show me your stuff! Any celeb is fair game here, so if they're famous, go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I just have to decide who to copy....


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2006)

YAY!!!  Who to do....who to do????  Hmmmm....


----------



## Tulip (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to request here. But if possible can someone do glamorous look:





and this natural but sultry look





please.

Thanks.


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 2, 2006)

This is a fun one! I know what I'm going to do already.


----------



## user4 (Mar 3, 2006)

i need to get some free freaking time, i've been wanting to do like the past 3-4 challenges and i cant find the time.... or the skill... lmao HAHAHAH..... again i say, i wanna try this one!!!!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## colormust (Mar 3, 2006)

great job marley


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 4, 2006)

hmmmm this sounds like fun and i got my digital replaced.

i'll be attempting this over the weekend (instead of studying)


----------



## ette (Mar 4, 2006)

mine is brigitte bardot inspired:


----------



## FemmeNoir (Mar 4, 2006)

Love it! What did you use on your lips here?


----------



## ette (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks! i used pout 32a lipliner, with peachstock lipstick over. my trick is to fill in the lips completely with liner, then on the middle of top and bottom lip, dab concealer. this will attract light to the area and make your lips look fuller.


----------



## Tia (Mar 6, 2006)

ooh. I'm going to try Katharine Hepburn. maybe. I don't know if I have time, rofl.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_mine is brigitte bardot inspired:



_

 

wow you some of her face structure too! your totally a bombshell! great job.


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

Awh! So good, guys!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 15, 2006)

I had fun on our anniversary trip a while back doing this *marilyn* type look.  I had a better pose photo, but can not find it right now.  So I am going to post this one for now until I can find the other one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I am wearing a strapless black leather dress in this photo.


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 23, 2006)

Yay.. my first challenge!  You guys are doing great with this. I hope more people will put pics up for this challenge. I attempted to dupe a Marcia Cross look with what I have at home.  I think I did ok except for the lips.  I didn't realize how much "pinkier" her lips were than what I thought.. Anyhow, here goes:


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW NightMusik, you look so great! I think that you nailed the look right on. 
What did you use on your lips? I love it!!!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 
_Yay.. my first challenge!  You guys are doing great with this. I hope more people will put pics up for this challenge. I attempted to dupe a Marcia Cross look with what I have at home.  I think I did ok except for the lips.  I didn't realize how much "pinkier" her lips were than what I thought.. Anyhow, here goes:




_

 
Oh my god!!! You look absolutely gorgeous!!! The colors are so you!! Those eyes, those lips, those cheeks, that hair!! HOT!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 25, 2006)

nightmuski, you hit it on the spot there girlie!! it looks fricken amazing


----------



## neyugNneiL (Mar 25, 2006)

Nightmuski, you should win top prize in this challenge!  It looks like the same person that did Marcia Cross' makeup did it on you.  And to top it off, the colors look great on you!  Great job!  

***I usually don't comment much on Specktra, but I was so amazed by your FOTD...


----------



## Joke (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 
_




_

 
That's just PERFECT!


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 25, 2006)

That looks amazing NightMusik! You did that fantastically.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nightmusik that is GREAT! u did an amazing job and u look beautiful!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh! NightMusik, you look so beautiful!! I would *so* love to know what you used on your eyes - they look amazing!


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 27, 2006)

wow.. thanks everyone! I got really lucky with finding a celeb look that I thought I had products to use to match.

Veil, I used Milani Silver Bullet wet all over the lid, with Mercury on the outer half dry, and then I blended some more Mercury wet into the outer corner.  I put silver bullet under the inner half of my lashline and mercury on the outer.  

ty again everyone


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow..that looks juuuust like it :


----------



## Blyss (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 
_Yay.. my first challenge!  You guys are doing great with this. I hope more people will put pics up for this challenge. I attempted to dupe a Marcia Cross look with what I have at home.  I think I did ok except for the lips.  I didn't realize how much "pinkier" her lips were than what I thought.. Anyhow, here goes:




_

 

I have to agree with everyone... this is amazing.  Dead on and you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so jealous of your perfect skin.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 
_Yay.. my first challenge!  You guys are doing great with this. I hope more people will put pics up for this challenge. I attempted to dupe a Marcia Cross look with what I have at home.  I think I did ok except for the lips.  I didn't realize how much "pinkier" her lips were than what I thought.. Anyhow, here goes:




_

 
Damn fine job woman!!!


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 
_Yay.. my first challenge!  You guys are doing great with this. I hope more people will put pics up for this challenge. I attempted to dupe a Marcia Cross look with what I have at home.  I think I did ok except for the lips.  I didn't realize how much "pinkier" her lips were than what I thought.. Anyhow, here goes:




_

 

Oh my GOD!  You NAILED the colors!  You look so much like her in this picture it is scary!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2006)

NightMusik, that is amazing, you totally nailed & you look great.  You are so very talented, I love your FOTDs both here & on makeup alley.


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 26, 2006)

That is truly amazing, NightMusik! You are very talented, you have an incredible eye for detail and you are very beautiful!


----------



## lunarkiss (Apr 26, 2006)

Nightmusik, you got that look down so well!

PS - Your voice is just as amazing!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 26, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW I swear I have tried to find something on yours nightmusik that isnt dead on perfect and i cant find 1 thing!! You did soooo good, even your eyebrows are Identical! A+++++


----------



## Georgiecat (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow Nightmuski, you did an amazing job!!!! What a pro!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 30, 2006)

Night Musik-what a great job you did! it looks fantastic-great blending and the colours look fab on you!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## CopperingOne (Dec 14, 2006)

i really like what you did, it was pretty darn close.... however you mentioned the lips were pinker than you thought...if you want those lips the color coral coordinate from mac would help


----------



## Emmi (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 

 
_Yay.. my first challenge!  You guys are doing great with this. I hope more people will put pics up for this challenge. I attempted to dupe a Marcia Cross look with what I have at home.  I think I did ok except for the lips.  I didn't realize how much "pinkier" her lips were than what I thought.. Anyhow, here goes:




_

 
Wow, you look amazingly same! Those colors look fab on you!


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

*Re: March Challenge#1: Just in Time for the Oscars! Re-Create Your Favorite Celeb Looks!*

Night Musik, you are a total star!  Amazing job!


----------

